# SolenTTeers Sunday Cruise & Lunch 9th March



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Finally I have some more info for you all:

I have arranged to meet at 12:30 in the car park of Meggitt Avionics, Barnes Wallis Road, Segensworth East Industrial Estate, Fareham PO15 5TT

It is very easy to find, come off the M27 at J9, follow the link road (signed Fareham) to the next roundabout, and then take the first left into Segensworth East (not west). At the next roundabout take the second exit, and just beyond "Cheltenham and Gloucester" you will find Meggitt on the right.

We are on CCTV there, and we have had to gain permission to use the car park from site security.

From there I plan a cruise of about 30 miles, taking in at least 2 photo opportunities, before finishing at a pub at 2:30 for a late lunch

If you have PMR Radios please bring them (we will use channel 4).

Richard & Julie
John & Helen
Bill & Lorraine
Miz BuTTons and Hubby
Vic


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I will be skiing in the Alpes so unable to make it.

Sorry


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> I will be skiing in the Alpes so unable to make it.
> 
> Sorry


So am I 

7th thru 14th @ Wengen, then 15th thru 22nd @ Davos

Hope to make the 3rd meeting of 2008...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not looking good!! Can't make the 9th as we have rellies staying that weekend. Can make the Sunday after though....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The ideas are coming together. I hopefully have a pub sorted for some good beer and food.

Meet somewhere in the Fareham (TBC) area at around midday, a drive to a couple of local view points etc then on to the Pub about 2pm for food.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Yippeeeeee ! We'll probably get lost on the cruise but we always manage to find the pub !! :roll: :wink: Mr & Miz Buttons xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> Yippeeeeee ! We'll probably get lost on the cruise but we always manage to find the pub !! :roll: :wink: Mr & Miz Buttons xx


And you won't have me to follow this time!!

:wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

we know ...


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't make this one either! Weekends are busy this time of year.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Post 1 now updated 

Richard & Julie
John & Helen
Bill & Lorraine
Miz BuTTons and Hubby
Vic


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry mate can't make this as myself and dean are off to ultimate dubs 8) 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bump !

Cummon you lot, TT ownership preferred but not necessary :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi guys (long time no see :roll: )
Cant make this either - off to the O2 arena on saturday to watch the Boxing which will be a late (very late) one.
Have fun


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark.... who... ??? :?

:roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Mark.... who... ??? :?
> 
> :roll:


Dont be like that Pete. I am sure you think of me everytime your car breaks down :lol: 
Love to Donna and the Kids BTW.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That 407 is like a swiss watch, superb and giving me 47.4 mpg over the last 11,000 miles (was on 24,000 in Aug now 35,000

Great car mate, many thanks for that!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> That 407 is like a swiss watch, superb and giving me 47.4 mpg over the last 11,000 miles (was on 24,000 in Aug now 35,000
> 
> Great car mate, many thanks for that!


I am very pleased that you are happy. You are right, it was a great car when we had it and I am not surprised it has continued to be reliable and ecconomical too. Nice looking also.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pug Forum and club is fantastic, the local rep is organising stuff every week - amazing!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Pug Forum and club is fantastic, the local rep is organising stuff every week - amazing!


Slightly more attractive than our current rep. If she was to move over to the TTOC or any other Audi Marque, I would come (amended to attend) :roll: every time.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah I would go along with that, however I AM better looking than both my predecessors 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess I shall second that, at least he does make some attempt at dressing for the occasion sometimes (on hols!) :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Come on guys, a nice sea side cruise...... Followed by a good meal.


----------



## tteacher (Dec 30, 2004)

Ooh you are awful but I like you :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Prolly would be up for this one but 2.30 for lunch is too late :? as i have to be back to watch the mighty blues thrash Sunderland @ 4.00pm


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking Good 8)

Richard & Julie
John & Helen
Bill & Lorraine
Miz BuTTons and Hubby
Vic
DigimeisTTer

If you have PMR radios please bring them - we will use channel 4.

So you 12:30


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Yeah I would go along with that, however I AM better looking than both my predecessors 8)


I really don't think so I have your t shirt but you may find it a little tight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Prolly would be up for this one but 2.30 for lunch is too late :? as i have to be back to watch the mighty blues thrash Sunderland @ 4.00pm


They better had :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just got in from DJing, Richard - don't think i can make it now mate - apologies


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Rich - we managed to get rid of the rellies, so we're able to join you now if that's still OK..??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Hi Rich - we managed to get rid of the rellies, so we're able to join you now if that's still OK..??


Hi Penny - Definitely, see you at 12:30.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Smashing, see you both later (the old man's probably still snoozin!)

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh he's up!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Smashing, see you both later (the old man's probably still snoozin!)
> 
> :lol:





TTotal said:


> Oh he's up!


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry to leave it so late to post a reply but was hopeful of being able to get there today. Will have to give this one a miss!! Not enough hours in my days  . Have a great cruise. See you next time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Richard and everyone else just dawned on me where I should be today.

I hope you all had a good meet

Bum, stuck at work when I could off been out enjoying myself


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day - thanks Rich. Nice to get some fresh sea air...or something like that!! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank Penny, I am pleased you enjoyed the sea air  I assume you went back for more, tither that or your sat-nav sent you the wrong way (again) at the end of the road :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, we went the other left!! :lol:

We decided to go back into Lee and then take the back roads up through Alton as we used to with the jetski. Very nice roads, espcially when you're in something with more power than a 4x4 with a trailer on the back!


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Richard

Thanks for a great cruise and an excellent meal.
I will see what I can discover about the IOW when I am over there on Wednesday
Cheers

BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A few pictures:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't remember it being that dark all day!!

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> I don't remember it being that dark all day!!
> 
> :wink:


It wasnt, I just needed to set up my camera properly


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Richard and Julie for organising a nice afternoon, many places we hadnt seen before (on our own door step too!)

Nice to see the diesel S3 in the midnight sun!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember it being that dark all day!!
> ...


Oh ....... like before then!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its Richards trade mark... Dark Pics Inc. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But they are better than this one ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or maybe this "atmospheric" misty lens shot :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now the last the best one, all I can say is LENS CAP !!!


----------

